# حمل آخر كتاب لتعليم Revit mep 2014



## أسامة الحلبي (28 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

فيما يلي رابط تحميل كتاب تعليم الإصدار الأخير من برنامج Revit MEP 2014

اسم الكتاب:
Mastering Autodesk Revit MEP 2014


تم تحديث الرابط ...


----------



## wael nesim (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا مهندس اسامة, لكن من فضلك ارفع الكتاب على موقع تانى عشان الموقع ده مش شغال, ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً تم التحميل


----------



## eng.amoudi (28 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك بعنف على الكتاب


----------



## mahmood mrbd (28 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك اخ اسامة وجزاك الله كل الخير..جاري النحميل


----------



## wael nesim (28 أغسطس 2013)

جارى التحميل


----------



## zizo_mam (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا مهندس اسامة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميدو الغريب (31 أغسطس 2013)

نشكرك على المجهود العظيم
برجاء اعادة الرفع على اى موقع اخر


----------



## wael114 (4 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا ً مهندس أسامة ولكن الرابط لا يعمل أرجو تغييره ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_alex (6 سبتمبر 2013)

eng.amoudi قال:


> اشكرك بعنف على الكتاب



اشكرك بقسوة على الكتاب


----------



## Karim Ah (7 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير... تشكر.


----------



## المدير محمد سعيد (7 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اخذت 2013
ووقت التطور لـ 2014

تحياتي


----------



## eng.Aqeel (9 سبتمبر 2013)

http://draftsman.wordpress.com/2013/04/17/revitara/ رفت عربي


----------



## eng.Aqeel (9 سبتمبر 2013)

تعليمي عربي ريفت
MEP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9qn1qc4eqk&list=PLb7yniFBnvZK5gdfvdKDCdqETysICF50E


----------



## eng.Aqeel (9 سبتمبر 2013)

http://draftsman.wordpress.com/2013/03/27/autocad-2014-system-requirements/
مدونات تتحدث عن الأتوديسك


----------



## البلال80 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

_*لو كانت كلمة شكرا تعبر عن عشر ماقدمت لنا
لقلناها على إستحياء
جزاك الله خير الجزاء*_​


----------



## wael114 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا مهندس اسامة, لكن من فضلك الموقع ده مش شغال , ممكن رفع الكتاب على موقع تانى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## thaeribrahem (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dlear2011 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## المسملي9999 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا مهندس أسامة الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## سماح_محمد (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
هل يوجد اسطوانة تعليمية لهذا البرنامج فانا قد سمعت باسمه فقط امس واريد ان اتعلمه
وهل ساستطيع ان اتعلمه بمفردي ام لابد من كورس بمركز معتمد
وهل اصحاب العمل يضعون الاولوية لمن يعرف هذا البرنامج كما سمعت؟
ارجو ان يسع صدرك لاسئلتي الكثيرة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Nile Man (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*حقيقيي لك جزيل الشكر*

حقيقيي لك جزيل الشكر
جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

سماح_محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> هل يوجد اسطوانة تعليمية لهذا البرنامج فانا قد سمعت باسمه فقط امس واريد ان اتعلمه
> وهل ساستطيع ان اتعلمه بمفردي ام لابد من كورس بمركز معتمد
> وهل اصحاب العمل يضعون الاولوية لمن يعرف هذا البرنامج كما سمعت؟
> ...



يوجد مجموعة فيدويوهات تعليمية باسم:
Learning AutoDesk Revit MEP 2013 

ويمكن تعلم البرنامج بمفردك, ولكنه ليس بسهولة باقي البرامج كالأوتوكاد, لذلك يمكن البدء بالفيديوهات, فإن لم يتم استيعاب البرنامج جيداً يمكن التسجيل في أحد المراكز التعليمية

وبالتأكيد أصبح هذا البرنامج شرطاً لقبول المتقدم للوظيفة في بعض الشركات, وأولوية تميزه عن باقي المتقدمين في كثير من الشركات


----------



## ايمن الفاضلى (12 ديسمبر 2013)

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ايمن الفاضلى (12 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد كمال الفقي (24 يناير 2014)

مش عارف ليه الرابط عطلان


----------



## zanitty (24 يناير 2014)

اللنك مش شغال يا بروف


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (24 يناير 2014)

https://copy.com/xg8SQ0xKrTylrCza


----------



## sharaf911 (1 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (25 مارس 2014)

​بارك الله في مجهودكم ولكن يرجى الرفع على موقع أخر . وشكرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (29 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ولو تكمل جميلك تحمل لنا revit 2014 MEP أخر اصدار . وشكرا


----------



## شيخ الحارة (29 مارس 2014)

Cannot find link
آمل رفع الملف على موقع آخر .


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2014)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي ولو تكمل جميلك تحمل لنا revit 2014 MEP أخر اصدار . وشكرا


https://copy.com/rUtTJqwCu9elBZXb


----------



## ابن العميد (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا -جاري التحميل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (21 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ أسامة وجزاك الله ألف خير . وشكرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 يونيو 2014)

برجاء إعادة رفع ملف الشرح وملف البرنامج على موقع أخر ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## توفيقكو (22 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمع الله وبركاته
لم استطع تحميل كتاب لشرح ال ريغيت وجاءت رساله اننا غير مصرح لى ذلك
رجاء افيدونا عن السبب


----------



## hema_farid (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engnazarbagref (23 سبتمبر 2014)

احسنت يعطيك العافية


----------



## farouk zaher (18 أكتوبر 2014)

اشكرك على الكتاب


----------



## YouKhl (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا :20:


----------



## m7mad_7amza (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكور يا مهندس اسامة لكن ياريت لو تجدد الرابط ... لان الرابط الموجود لا يعمل


----------



## عمرو سليم (20 أبريل 2015)

http://omrslm.blogspot.com/2013/10/httpsdraftsman.html


----------



## adil mozan (30 سبتمبر 2015)

شكراً


----------

